# Age to pistol hunt?



## lungbuster123 (Feb 18, 2010)

Do you have to be a certain age to pistol hunt? I would like to get into deer hunting with a pistol and I would like to have something to carry while hog hunting. Im about to turn 18, just wanted to make sure It was legal before I start looking. I took a look at the regulations and as far as I can tell I dont see any age limit to hunt with a pistol, but I do want to double check.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Feb 18, 2010)

as far as I know you can pistol hunt at any age, but you have to be 21 to buy a pistol from a dealer.  you also have to be 21 to buy ammo for a pistol, but you can always get someone to buy it for you and stock up when you have the chance.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks man. I never did see a age In the regs. just wanted to be sure.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 19, 2010)

You also cannot carry a loaded pistol in a vehicle if you are under 21.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Feb 19, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> You also cannot carry a loaded pistol in a vehicle if you are under 21.



very good point.  I don't know the exact laws about possession of a handgun under the age of 21, but you need to look those up and get up to speed on that information so that you don't run into trouble trying to get to and from hunting with you pistol. 

 I love handgun hunting, and I am sure that if you give it a try you will enjoy it also.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 19, 2010)

I wouldnt be traveling with It loaded at all. It would stay In the case execpt for when I was hunting. Thats the only time I would carry It.





Twenty five ought six said:


> You also cannot carry a loaded pistol in a vehicle if you are under 21.


----------



## 12gamag (Feb 19, 2010)

balvarik said:


> Dang 25/06,
> That 1911A1 that was at my side while driving the old M151A1 I was driving was in violation of a state law?
> Funny how a 18year old E-2 when defending the country has the ability to do so but when he/she is off duty that same soul is forbidden.
> But I know a 18 year old does not have the maturity to carry a firearm,right?
> ...



aint that the truth-lol-I always had a loaded pistol in my truck growing up-from the time I was 16 till I was of legal age to carry(got my permit)-just made sure to unload it in a hurry if I got pulled over....I never really ran into any problems course in the jones county area they dont really give you much trouble any way unless they catch you doing something you aint supposed to do in the first place.


better to be judged by 12 than carried by six...


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 22, 2010)

So If I was to put the pistol In a case(unloaded) while driving to go hunting It wouldnt break any laws. Then when I was done hunting, unload It and case It back up for the trip home.


----------



## mhayes (Feb 23, 2010)

lungbuster123 said:


> So If I was to put the pistol In a case(unloaded) while driving to go hunting It wouldnt break any laws. Then when I was done hunting, unload It and case It back up for the trip home.



I am not an lawyer, but I believe that is corerect.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 22, 2010)

As long as you have completed a hunters safety course, and have permission to carry the pistol on the property you're hunting, you can carry it for the purposes of hunting.


----------



## dertiedawg (Jul 23, 2010)

Also, you must open carry while hunting, can not have it concealed even though you are hunting unless you have a carry permit.


----------



## olchevy (Jul 23, 2010)

lungbuster123 said:


> So If I was to put the pistol In a case(unloaded) while driving to go hunting It wouldnt break any laws. Then when I was done hunting, unload It and case It back up for the trip home.



That is what I was told by my Commissioner/ Deputy officer. He owns a Gun shop that I frequent like at least once a week. And we all know each other by name. He said just carry it unloaded and ammo HAS TO BE SEPARATE!!!!!!
It CAN NOT BE IN THE SAME CASE AS THE PISTOL!!!! He told me just keep the pistol in the center console or the glovebox, and the ammo in its own box or a case behind the seat........I have been stopped at roadblock twice and never had a problem, they ask if I had any weapons I would just say "yep, the empty pistol is in the glovebox and the ammo is in the back".......

On a side note: You can buy black powder pistols at 18.....they take a little time to load and a little time to clean after wards but boy they are fun.....


----------



## olchevy (Jul 23, 2010)

balvarik said:


> Dang 25/06,
> That 1911A1 that was at my side while driving the old M151A1 I was driving was in violation of a state law?
> Funny how a 18year old E-2 when defending the country has the ability to do so but when he/she is off duty that same soul is forbidden.
> But I know a 18 year old does not have the maturity to carry a firearm,right?
> ...


 Y'all didn't just call them jeeps?


----------



## john_boy (Aug 15, 2010)

Check out georgiacarry.org they put most of Georgia's gun laws into easily understood language.


----------



## livin outdoors (Aug 16, 2010)

When in doubt call your game warden.After all he would be the one to write you up if you were in the wrong.


----------



## flyingfrog509 (Aug 18, 2010)

livin outdoors said:


> When in doubt call your game warden.After all he would be the one to write you up if you were in the wrong.



I can't tell you how many times I've talked with a game officer and he simply didn't know what the actual law is.  Then again it is never fun to get into it with them in the woods.  I usually have the current regs with me and simply ask them to show me in the book. (that might not go over as well as a teen)  I've never had to do that in GA, only in FL.

Just know the regs.  You'll be fine for hunting as long as you don't carry concealed and don't have it loaded in the car/truck.  GA packing.org will only help if you had a carry permit, but you can't till your 18.  So just be safe instead of sorry in the car/truck.  Gun unloaded, ammo separate,  not visible, and don't give anyone reason to pull you over.


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 19, 2010)

flyingfrog509 said:


> GA packing.org will only help if you had a carry permit, but you can't till your 18.



You can NOT get a "carry permit" or what is now known as a Weapons Carry License until you are 21.


----------

